# BBQ Leg of Lamb



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Never tried one on the Q but picked up a tasty New Zealand (bone in) leg of lamb last Thursday.

Leg of lamb can be problematic when cooked rare - lots of connective tissue and muscles going every which way can result in properly done lamb that is sub optimal in texture. This makes it an ideal candidate for low slow cooking.

I rubbed the leg with Dijon mustard, salt, pepper and Garlic. It went into the offset smoker around 0900 this morning. Temp in the smoke chamber was 240 @ the top, more like 200 where the meat was.

It stayed on for 10 hours, when I set it aside to rest the internal temp was 185 (yeah I know heresy for lamb).

The meat was juicy tender and could have been carved with a fork.
We ate it w/ Pita and tehina sauce. It was really freaking melt in your mouth good. 

Tasty stuff. I'm thinking I'll make some lamb ravioli later this week as we still have several pounds of leftovers to chew through.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

thanks, man.


You just made me salivate.:dr


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

New Zealand lamb..:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
Nice one Jon:tu


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds awesome. Lamb is one of those foods that I just don't understand why we don't eat more of in the states. Duck, goose, squab, mutton are some others.

Makes sense to slow cook because of all the connective tissue - never thought of that. My mom used to cook (boned) leg of lamb by taking a pairing knife and poking all around the roast and in each cut insert a clove of garlic. Cover with lots of black pepper and some rosemary and bay leaves. Instead of mint jelly we usually had on hand mint "sauce". Jelly is sweet and I like it, but I prefer mint sauce, very British and very vinegary.

BillyBarue


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh man, you done good, real good. Pita & tahini, that's what I'm talking about. Next time let me know and I'll bring over a nice Argentinean Malbec.:dr

I never used the drooling emoticon before but this calls for it.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Man, you're making me HUNGRY!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Never tried one on the Q but picked up a tasty New Zealand (bone in) leg of lamb last Thursday.
> 
> Leg of lamb can be problematic when cooked rare - lots of connective tissue and muscles going every which way can result in properly done lamb that is sub optimal in texture. This makes it an ideal candidate for low slow cooking.
> 
> It stayed on for 10 hours, when I set it aside to rest the internal temp was 185 (yeah I know heresy for lamb).


Lamb rules!!! I do lamb legs on the smoker very regularly. I like it about 140 internal temp. Lamb can even use a oak logs and not taste too smokey. A few tips I may add:

-Cut off all fat on the lamb let until it is totally dark
-Buy the smallest legs you can find: less gamey
-Lambs from different areas taste different
-Most Hallal lamb is locally raised
-Cut around the bone on the bottom of the leg so the meat shrinks up the leg as it cooks; makes it easier to cut when done.

I won't get into the seasoning part as lamb can be seasoned a lot of different ways.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds good man!

My wife and sister in law made me an arabic feast for my b-day yesterday. I enjoyed LOTS of lamb myself! I haven't tried it on ol' smokey yet though (I think that lamb is about the only thing that I haven't tried to smoke...yet!)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pics would've been nice, that sounds very tasty :dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I had 2 lamb shanks on the Barbi tonight. Lamb rocks, and leg of lamb can't be beat. Thanks Jon.


----------

